
Letter 76: Shirking Routine - schoeyfield
https://stoic.substack.com/p/letter-76-shirking-routine
======
schoeyfield
Stoic Designer is a newsletter I've ignored writing for awhile and I'm trying
to make it again part of my routine. It's intended to be a brief meditation
applying stoicism to design work.

